# New member in Palm Harbor, FL



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Great site. I have visited often, but just now joined.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

shallow in the profile pic, an alagator could have a snack out of that microskiff


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Jericho said:


> shallow in the profile pic, an alagator could have a snack out of that microskiff


Luckily I have never run across an alligator on the west coast in salt water!


----------

